

RIP Ingres - chanks
http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/database-soup/rip-ingres-48573

======
crazydiamond
This is kinda sad. I spent 3 years on my first job in 1989 on Ingres. Not just
the database but creating applications using Ingres' tools (ABF, QBF, IIRC). I
remember developers running a query and going off for coffee forgetting to
type "commit".

------
cdh
It sounds like Actian is going to continue to develop Ingres. Given that, it
might be a bit soon to declare that Ingres is 'dead'.

